# LeMond Zurich. Cool Story, Bro.



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I just put Blackset Race wheels on my Zurich, and now realize I’ve failed to properly gush over Waterloo tig welders, 853, and Greg LeMond all these years. 

I should probably also gush over these wheels. 

I think I’ve regained my composure. 

Yes, I think I’m done now.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm, I have just read a post about the welds on a '01 Zurich looking horrible. Are yours better? How about the Zurich overall? Still a good investment, especially if you can lighten it up a bit?


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

This is a representative weld on mine. Overall I think it's an excellent steed and would do it all over again. This one is currently 19.2# with pedals & bottle cage.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks Mike,
I'd love to see your attachment but the site here won't/can't open it. Weird? Would you mind double checking what you attached? Thanks much for your input, haven't pulled the trigger on the '03 Zurich...but getting close.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but this thread has inspired me to praise my LeMond made by Trek.

My 1996 Alpe d'Huez still makes me very happy every time I see it and ride it. I've upgraded all of the campy components to NOS Chorus or Record, and the stem and handlebars to Easton CF bars.

I could go on about the seat, tubes and tires, and wheels.

I think I’ve regained my composure. 

Yes, I think I’m done now.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

hawker12 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> I'd love to see your attachment but the site here won't/can't open it. Weird? Would you mind double checking what you attached? Thanks much for your input, haven't pulled the trigger on the '03 Zurich...but getting close.


Fixed that. If the price and fit are right, I don't think you'll regret it.

Merry Happy!


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for your input guys. Bike seems to be a cherry '01 example (not an '03) and frankly, not only does it fit me to a T but I've always been in love with that paint job. Plus always been a fan of Greg. 

I know 853 can be used to make some quality frames these days but I guess I'm wondering given the age and the build quality back then...if I should see this as more of a vintage build as opposed to something really worth upgrading today? I would put newer lighter wheels on it and also a newer 10 spd Ultegra or Dura-Ace drive train. 

Given the frame size, I would hope I could get it closer to 16lbs with newer lighter components. Or am I kidding myself and just falling for the paint job and the fact that finding anything really nice in a 47-48cm ain't easy? 

Last, I currently ride a LOOK 585 which is crazy good. Just looking for something a bit different to cure the occasional boredom and I haven't owned anything steel in 35 years...just Aluminum and now the 585.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

hawker12 said:


> Thanks for your input guys. Bike seems to be a cherry '01 example (not an '03) and frankly, not only does it fit me to a T but I've always been in love with that paint job. Plus always been a fan of Greg.
> 
> I know 853 can be used to make some quality frames these days but I guess I'm wondering given the age and the build quality back then...if I should see this as more of a vintage build as opposed to something really worthy riding and owning today? I would put newer lighter wheels on it and also a newer 10 spd Ultegra or Dura-Ace drive train.
> 
> ...


I think that bike would be worthy of any group you put on it, and IMO the frame runs in good company with any modern bike. Getting to 16 pounds would take some $$ considering the frame weight. If it helps, mine running at over 19# disappears under me as well as my 15# CF bike on climbs, but does demand more finesse in general due to the light build and non-shaped tubing. 

You might find it fun switching between the LeMond and your LOOK. There will probably be some novelty and fine motor adjustment between the two that feeds the addiction .


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks Mike. And who mentioned anything about an addiction? Have to be careful, my wife might see this.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

And Mike, just finished perusing your "Mike Bikes' page. Well done Sir, I enjoyed the photos, commentary and occasional weird sense of humor. Take that as a compliment.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

“Weird” and “Occasional” are both charitable undersells. Glad you enjoyed it .


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike Overly said:


> “Weird” and “Occasional” are both charitable undersells. Glad you enjoyed it .


Love your web page.

By the way, if you ever get tired of your 97 Zurich or need to make room in your stable, let me know. Seriously.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

SPlKE said:


> Love your web page.
> 
> By the way, if you ever get tired of your 97 Zurich or need to make room in your stable, let me know. Seriously.


I am building another garage. (But I will let you know ).


----------

